# godzilla



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

which godzilla movie was it when godzilla had a kid im guessing it was godzilla's kid.....ive seen some lately im not a "huge" godzilla fan but i do enjoy watching them .....but godzilla has changed quite a bit whats up with that?.....i like the old school better.....


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Son of Godzilla


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

the young godzilla was in 3 of the old big"g" films.
son of godzilla
godzillas revenger {the wrost of all the film just sucked,the only one i do not have and will not have!}
destroy all monsters

reappeared in the 90's in
godzilla vs mech-godzilla 2
godzilla vs space godzilla
godzilla vs destroyer

and last seen in the so call last big"g" film

godzilla final wars

f.y.i. godzukkie inthe cartoon was not his son. godzilla was his uncle!

hows that!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Feldy is the resident Godzilla expert, that's for sure!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

feldjager said:


> f.y.i. godzukkie inthe cartoon was not his son. godzilla was his uncle!


*lol .. the little things you never know ​*


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i forgot to add the little ones from the american godzilla,but that was NOT GODZILLA!


----------

